# "Drives:/" kann nicht aufgerufen werden



## D@nger (19. März 2006)

Hallo, nachdem ich jetzt einige Probleme bei Suse Linux 10 beseitigt habe, habe ich schon das nächste, und zwar ist bei KDE auf dem Desktop ein Icon namens *Arbeitsplatz* Wenn man darauf klickt sollte man normalerweise zu einem Ort kommen, der 2 CD/DVD-Laufwerke und ein Dateisystem-Laufwerk beinhaltet, in dem alle Daten gespeichert sind. Nun, wenn ich aber auf dieses Icon klicke passiert garnichts. Ich habe mir mal die Verknüpfung angesehen und festgestellt, dass diese auf *drives:/* verweist. Aber es passiert nichts. Wenn ich jetzt z.B: den ORT *drives:/* aus *Eigene Dateien* oder so aufrufe kommt eine Fehlermeldung, dass der Pfad nicht existiert. Wie ist denn bei euch der Pfad beim Arbeitsplatz?
Woran könnten das denn liegen? Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## D@nger (19. März 2006)

*Ist Drives:/ das gleiche wie media:/?*

Hallo,
sorry, für die ganzen Posts, aber ich habe noch eine Frage. Ich bin im Internet auf den Ort *media:/* gestoßen, den ich als Ersatz für *Drives:/* wählen könnte. Ist das denn das gleiche?


----------



## Maik (19. März 2006)

D@nger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> sorry, für die ganzen Posts ...


Starte doch einen Sammelthread, in dem du alle offenen Fragen bzgl. Linux zusammenträgst


----------



## D@nger (19. März 2006)

Hallo,
ja, aber es ist ja so, dass es alles andere Themen sind. Aber langsam gefällt mir Linux, vorallem wegen WINE (um exe-Dateien auszuführen). 

Die nächste Frage ist, wie man einen Screenshot unter Linux erstellt, denn ich schaffe es nur einen von einem Fenster, und zwar mir Alt+Druck. Normalerweise müsste man ja mit Druck einen Screenshot des gesamten BIldschirms erstellen können, nur bei mir funktionert das nicht. Wenn ich anschließend das Bild in Gimp einfügen will passiert nichts.
//Edit: Ich habs gefunden, es gibt ein Programm dafür.

Zweite Frage:
Bei Gnome gab es einen Button um alle Fenster zu minimieren und zum Desktop zurückzukehren. Gibt's den bei KDE auch, oder kann man sich den erstellen?
//Edit: Habe ich jetzt auch gefunden.

Dritte Frage:
Wo kann ich die Auflösung ändern?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. März 2006)

Nimm mal *devices:/*
Der Gimp hat eine wunderbare Screenshot-Funktion
Die Aufloesung kannst Du auf mehrere Wege aendern (vorausgesetzt es sind mehrere Aufloesungen konfiguriert)
K-Menu -> System -> Screen Resize & Rotate
Da bekommst Du ein kleines Tray-Icon wo Du ein paar Sachen, unter anderem die Aufloesung, einstellen kannst. Dieses Tool benoetigt meines Wissens nach die RANDR-Extension, aber die sollte im Grunde schon in Deinem X-Server drin sein.
Du kannst ueber die Tastenkombinationen *STRG ALT +* und *STRG ALT -* durch die konfigurierten Aufloesungen durchschalten.


----------



## D@nger (20. März 2006)

Hallo,
vielen Dank, aber devices:/ funktioniert leider auch nicht .... schade. Wenn ich jetzt aber zu Gnome umschalte (habe KDE am laufen) funktioniert der Abreitsplatz mit media:/ auch nicht, dann muss ich entweder zu drives:/ oder media umstellen .... Irgendwie komisch....habt ihr da eine Lösung?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. März 2006)

Welche KDE-Version hast Du denn? Das kannst Du durch einen simplen Start des KDE Control Centers herausfinden, wird direkt nach dem Start angezeigt. Oder Du klickst in einem beliebigen KDE-Programm (z.B. Konqueror) auf *Help -> About KDE*, auch dort kannst Du die KDE-Version einsehen.
Ich hab daheim KDE 3.5 und hier auf der Arbeit KDE 3.3.2 und bei beiden funktioniert devices:/
Schau auch mal im KDE Info Center (K-Menu -> System -> Info Center) nach den verfuegbaren Protokollen, dort solltest Du eigentlich einen Eintrag *devices* finden. Falls dieser nicht da ist duerfte das erklaeren warum devices:/ bei Dir nicht funktioniert. Was Du dann aber benoetigst damit es geht kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen.


----------

